# swans M10 or logitech Z-623



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 28, 2013)

hey friends kindly guide me in choosing the best speaker among these two. My requirements are music,movies and gaming. I am more inclined to logitech because of THX certification and 200 watts rms. Both are priced at 8000rs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

M10 are for boomless, sweet music. Z623 is for bass heads. If music is your priority  get former, otherwise latter. And my post shouldn't give you a sense that m10 is bass-less, it's a overall very good bookshelf speaker.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

sudhir_3193 said:


> hey friends kindly guide me in choosing the best speaker among these two. My requirements are music,movies and gaming. I am more inclined to logitech because of THX certification and 200 watts rms. Both are priced at 8000rs.



THX. Dont even care about them.They themselves dont have a proper standard.Some Hi_End manufacturers wont even put a THX certification on their amps cause they consider THX cheap and downmarket. 

Get the Swans.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

M10 is overpriced in India for 8K.
Quality & price wise Z623 is way better than M10.

Thus my vote will go for Z623.
RMA of M10 is only 10Watt, which means you won't get the slightest feel of good bass in M10s, whereas RMS of Z623 is whopping 200Watt. It tells you the story.

@The Incinerator: M10 is not a high end speaker. It's entry level.



The Incinerator said:


> THX. Dont even care about them.They themselves dont have a proper standard.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> M10 is overpriced in India for 8K.
> Quality & price wise Z623 is way better than M10.
> 
> Thus my vote will go for Z623.
> ...



@ d6bmg
If you read English you will notice that no where in my post I have reffered to the M10s as Hi End!!! Why dont you read before you jump in to conclusions and post caricatures which in return can start a flame war. Be a bit more patient and civilized.

Can you define Entry level? So any entry level is bad with anothers Hi End? D6bmg things dont work that way in Audio. Edit Dont judge Audio by price and wattage . Any body will laugh and die to see you compare a Swan with a Plastic Logitech. And other than wattage theres a thing called sensitivity in speakers which defines the final output of the diaphgram.Have you heard about it? Read man....

THX is more relevant to multichannel audio and its formats. Clear? *And BTW I own a THX certified Mako and some Denons and Jamos and Technics,so I know when I make a statement. I dont loose talk.*



@ OP choose Swans over Z 623.Those are two proper bookshelf speakers with a proper bass module and all of them has  proper spiders and damped wooden enclosures.The tweeters of m10 are much much smoother than the Logitech. The bass section is tight precise accurate and well defined without the BOOM of the Logitech.Logitech slurrs the midrange with a boomy bass and badly done crossover slope circuitry.The m10 have proper Dome tweeter with accoustic suspension design,much better for producing Transients than normal plastic speakers taht Logitech makes,which rings at high volumes.

He has gone the wattage route over quality. THX is not the Defacto standard when it is a non issue for STEREO/2.1. THX sound is more about reflections. Bipole/Dipole etc. If multichannel then it is a different storyHe really needs read a lot lot lot more.


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2013)

^^THX is certification for component within speakers it is not Like Dolby,SRS.
THX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Yes, swan is very good for music i agree on that but it will fall short in games and movies department simply due to lack of power.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

THX is of course for components within the speakers/ and also the way the speakers dissipate the sound waves.
Now there are many a speakers in the stereo and movie domain which dosnt carry the THX certification for quality, does that make them in any way inferior to the THX certified ones? No. If you look closely you will notice it is more a marketing technique the same way PSU makers for example sell SLI/Crossfire certified PSUs. The THX badging costs money and its not the defacto reference standard. For eg companies like Wilson Audio , Green Mountain Audio, Kharma ,B&W, JM Labs make far better and superior speakers which dont have any THX certification. They even consider it as downmarket! Now getting back to the topic take for eg the Logitech with Swans the former has a  THX certification but the latter dosnt. Even then the Swans sounds way better and accurate than the Logitech. THX wattage certification is always tricky,the parameters IMO. They say my Razer is a 300 watts speaker which is not even 1/4 the volume of my Technics sytem which is rated at 100 watts!!! If you search the web you will see reviewers and user pointing out this very issue.Actual 20 watts is a lot of sound. Visit any audio dealer and ask them to play a Cambridge Audio Topaz AM5 (25 watter) or a Cayin Tube Amp ( 15 watts) and you will know what Im saying.

Now when its Cinema and multichannel THX has contributed quite a lot. Crossovers.( Star Wars did the rest) The usage and mapping of speaker in a HT environment and make use of reflective surfaces to create the panning aka Dipole and Bipoles etc etc.THX is what it is of late because of the Japanese AV manufacturers. Japanese AV manufacturers always had to bear the racism that there is in audio industry. No matter how good their products wrere they were always looked down upon, So THX being American ,their certification  got the Japanese some respite and THX some much needed fund before Creative bought shares of more than 50% of THX.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> @ d6bmg
> If you read English you will notice that no where in my post I have reffered to the M10s as Hi End!!! Why dont you read before you jump in to conclusions and post caricatures which in return can start a flame war. Be a bit more patient and civilized.
> 
> THX is more relevant to multichannel audio and its formats. Clear? *And BTW I own a THX certified Mako and some Denons and Jamos and Technics,so I know when I make a statement. I dont loose talk.*





1. Answer to first paragraph: I don't even post any word about anything you have posted. I've used 2 similes. And similes don't start flame war, words do.
2. Answer to second paragraph (although it's not a question): So, from when iknowitall became ihaveitall? I wonder.

*imageshack.us/a/img831/5747/liuliu.png


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 28, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 1. Answer to first paragraph: I don't even post any word about anything you have posted. I've used 2 similes. And similes don't start flame war, words do.
> 2. Answer to second paragraph (although it's not a question): So, from when iknowitall became ihaveitall? I wonder.
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img831/5747/liuliu.png



*If you need any proof of the audio gear that I mentioned I own Im here to offer any proof you want, Just ask any which way and I will comply.  I dont loose talk.Ok?*


@ OP 

EDIT : Let me know if any way I can be of any help.Ignore the exchange of words and posts which is not being of any help to anyone.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

Not this again 

Swan's are pure audiophile grade speakers, if anyone is asking whether to chose swan over logitech I am pretty sure he would prefer logitech, M10 doesn't have the thumping bass that most people want to hear, so in the end, I doubt anyone except a pure audiophile would prefer M10, not to mention they are not suitable for either gaming or movies.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2013)

*Enough flaming. Stick to OPs queries. Thank you.*


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 28, 2013)

hey friends thanks for  prompt reply and guiding me. After going through post i have finalized the logitech as i need thumping bass and cinematic effects.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

sudhir_3193 said:


> hey friends thanks for  prompt reply and guiding me. After going through post i have finalized the logitech as i need thumping bass and cinematic effects.


Good choice, as en end user most would prefer that, M10 is for pure audiophiles and does not do justice to games or movies.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 1, 2013)

Any thing that has a separate bass module or to simply put in real terms a 2.1 system is not an audiophile gear at all and in the first place. A stereo speaker is what audiophile will buy. And when that term (audiophile) is used in PC domain they buy M-Audio,Audio Engine , Focal XS, Dynaudio MC15 etc etc. A good 2.1  MM speaker will never be able stand up to a proper two channel stereo speakers in many ways. So this Swan M10 is a good 2.1 speaker which has smooth and accurate representation that can come close to proper bookshelf. Now to satiate Desktop "pure audiophiles" Swans have the M200MKIII/D1080 MKII 08 and the likes.And its for a reason, why. Any pure audiophile desktop speaker wont come with a sub module!!!

Anyways OP good choice if you like the Z623s sound signature.Sound is subjective as I always say......Cheers.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Any thing that has a separate bass module or to simply put in real terms a 2.1 system is not an audiophile gear at all and in the first place. A stereo speaker is what audiophile will buy. And when that term (audiophile) is used in PC domain they buy M-Audio,Audio Engine , Focal XS, Dynaudio MC15 etc etc. A good 2.1  MM speaker will never be able stand up to a proper two channel stereo speakers in many ways. So this Swan M10 is a good 2.1 speaker which has smooth and accurate representation that can come close to proper bookshelf. Now to satiate Desktop "pure audiophiles" Swans have the M200MKIII/D1080 MKII 08 and the likes.And its for a reason, why. Any pure audiophile desktop speaker wont come with a sub module!!!
> 
> Anyways OP good choice if you like the Z623s sound signature.Sound is subjective as I always say......Cheers.


I would have suggested him the Audio Engine A2, but I am pretty sure without a sub he won't like the sound much.


----------



## rockfella (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice thread with good info. Thanks much.


----------

